# Coat color preference!



## max515 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure if this was discussed, forgive me if it was, but I tried to search. I was just curious on what your favorite GSD coat colors are. I really like the black/red but after seeing some stunning sables, I don't know which one I like more. What's your favorite GSD coat and if you have any pictures, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I prefer black and red over black and tan myself. Sable was never my favorite but we have Nissa and she's a gorgeous mostly black but still sable long hair







Riley is a black and red plush coat. For me it's not so much the color, it's the coat itself and I'm hopelessly hooked on long hairs!

Here are some color/coat links for you. Some of these dogs require me to wear a drool rag when I browse the photos, LOL!

http://www.4gsd.net/colours.html

http://www.longcoatgermanshepherds.com/StormGermanShepherdpuppies.html 

http://www.justshepherds.com/lhgsd.htm

http://www.old-world-shepherds.com/

http://www.icemead.co.uk/

http://www.schlossfelsenkennels.com/

If you Google, you'll find many more links.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

tough...I really do like them all!

If I had to pick, sable..the darker the better. But that is the problem with sables.. you never really know what you are going to get...and if we are JUST going on color there is also sables that I do not find as pleasing to the eye as others.







So that is why I guess you can't ever get a dog based on coat color alone! 

Really though, they are all beautiful in their own way! Especially on the inside


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I used to prefer the black and reds. But, now I can not resist dark sables. There are some gorgeous dogs on this site! Don't tell Elmo I said that.







You can see Elmo's pictures in the dogster link in my signature. 

But, I agree with Steph, all of the dogs are beautiful in their own ways. I love how each one's face is unique. The coloring the masks, and the expressions! Then, if you add to it the personalities you learn by reading about each dog's adventures, they all stand out individually.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My absolute favorite would be a true black sable. Tied for second would be well black or sables- go figure!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I found another link for you - Shiloh Shepherds:

http://www.belovedshilohs.com/index.html


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My favorite is always what I have at the time. So black and red.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I love the red sables... Or the White GSD. Both are at the top.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I like all colors of German Shepherd, except the "panda" (tricolor) dogs. I don't think the pandas look like German Shepherds at all, but thankfully those people are looking to make them a separate breed.

Personally, I'm partial to sables and red & blacks.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm in love with the blue's.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another vote for the black sable. A little bit of gold showing around the eyes and feet...my dream dog! I do like a darker pigment, no matter what color. Bi-colors or blanket back(my two) catch my eye.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the black and red saddle the best,,,
But now I have a blanket b/t he is 6 months so will see what he turns out to be


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Dark sable for me!!! I'm hoping Diesel will turn out that way cause his mom was just gorgerous! His dark hair on the back is coming in but I know he'll change 4567890 times before he's done.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I had only ever really seen one bi-color prior to getting Reich and coming here. A stunning male I'd see walking around hubby's old neighborhood.

I think they are amazing. 

Bi-colors and dark sables are my favorite


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love all the colors, including the non-standard ones (blue, liver) and the "pandas". My favorite standard colors are black and red or black and silver. I also like silver sable and those sables which look like they are black/tan but are actually sable (lighter undercoat). The only color I don't especially like is solid black. I love the plush or long coats.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My favorites are black and red, really rich sable (black or red), or rich blanket black. More important to me though are black faces and dark eyes (some of my examples below don't have this).

Some examples (note - I just like the coat color, not necessarily the conformation or the dog itself!)


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a hard question, because everytime I get a favorite I see another dog and I think THAT one is my favorite!  I love the solid blacks and dark sables. However, I love me some plushy black and red dogs. They look so cuddly!


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

A dark sable is beautiful. We have a black and tan. He is almost all black except for his legs and few markings on his chest. I love the way he looks because it is more uncommon than the standard GSD with a saddle of black. I have always loved the unique colorings. I know someone with a blue GSD, Ice, and she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the deep red/blacks with a saddle.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

BLACK SABLES


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know the standard calls for dark eyes, but I love light or reddish-colored eyes. It's just so striking-looking...

My Golden had beautiful 'red' eyes which matched her fur:


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Solid blacks and black/reds


----------



## TonyR (May 4, 2008)

Black sables all the way followed by darksables. the darker the better


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

ive always loved sables and all white 

but now that i have kenya, bi color/black gsds are now on my favorites list


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I have always been drawn to the Livers though there are few Shepherd colors I don't like. But if I could have a liver/reddish color, I'd be forever happy, I think. (Which almost kept me from giving up my little foster pup, Milo. I just couldn't think of a way to hide him away. *laughing*)

Of course, second choice would be one of those 'wolfie' looking Silver Sables.

I also tend to like the plush coats.

Funny, neither of my dogs match the above preferences but I still love them to death.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I will always be partial to blk and silver (blk and tan). Daisy was and Shadow is. 








Since being on this board I love the blk and Red. I LOVE the long haired...and also not until being on this board (before I thought they were scarey), I love the sables. I guess sometimes it is knowing the personalities of the ones on this board. I have fallen for the members dogs,









But the traditional American (Showline I guess) blk and tan (with saddle, right), is the most beautiful to me. Like the dog in I am Legend. There are several on this board too, they will always make me gasp!


----------

